# American looking to marry a Filipino living in Taiwan



## Thommi7

I'm interested in a Filipino woman but she's currently working in Taiwan and will be until her contract is up.

Does this complicate things? For example, can we still get married in the Philippines once her contract is up or does she need to live in the Philippines for a certain amount of time?


----------



## fmartin_gila

You might get more exposure to your question if you post on the Philippine community.

Fred


----------



## Thommi7

fmartin_gila said:


> You might get more exposure to your question if you post on the Philippine community.
> 
> Fred



Thanks. I'll do that


----------



## boris64

She does not have to live in the PI for any amount of time after her OFW time in Taiwan is over before you get married.


----------

